# Looking for Chevy Small Block Bolt Pattern



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

adamj12b said:


> I am trying to find out what the bolt pattern is for a Chevy small block engine. I am trying to make an adaptor plate for my conversion project.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -Adam


Adam,

Try this link http://forums.hybridz.org/showthread.php?t=125935

Scrol down a few posts.

Next time try Google. Just three entries got me here. Not a complaint just advice on getting information faster.

Good luck


----------



## EVTransAm (Dec 13, 2008)

I actually looked for that for quite a while before finding that same link. Seems if you don't have the keywords just right, or misname something it's a no go. I had been looking for bellhousing patterns and never found anything.

One note about that diagram is that you may not have the top bolt hole, mine didn't and the adapter I ordered didn't.

I mated a T56 from a LT1 Trans Am to a WarP 11. If you have any questions let me know. I ordered the flywheel coupling and the adapter - they were the standard for 1986 and later SBC.

One thing to remember is that the inspection plate (manual transmissions) may be different and specific to your vehicle. The adapter plate I got matched all the structural holes from the diagram, but was about an inch too large on the bottom. Cosmetic only though, so no biggie.

Mike
http://www.evtransam.com


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

If it helps, this is also the same pattern used on the Chevy 4.3L V6.


----------



## adamj12b (May 4, 2009)

Hi Mike,

You are defiantly right about the keywords. I looked for 2 hours and found nothing with measurements. Also, did you buy the plate from a dealer or from a machine shop? It looks Great. 

Jimdear2, Thanks very much for the link. Its perfect.

-Adam


----------



## ipod (Jun 25, 2009)

> I am trying to find out what the bolt pattern is for a Chevy small block engine. I am trying to make an adaptor plate for my conversion project.


Hello Adam. You may want to try this link http://www.novak-adapt.com/knowledge/chevy_small_block_v8.htm "The Chevrolet Small Block V8 Engine". 
There are links about engines, drive shafts etc.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Do you need a paper pattern or the CNC numerical code for one?

Any Chevy engine - 6 cyl, small block V8 and Big block V8 from 1963 to 1980+ will be the same pattern.

I used poster board to make one for my Yugo, just off the bellhousing of the transaxle.


----------

